

Investor asks: Why do you need an investment? - Duskic
http://duskic.com/investor-asks-why-do-you-need-an-investment/

======
deepGem
At the end of the article - "You have just read the 3rd question and answer of
my book. Interested in reading more? Preorder my ebook, and support the good I
am doing."

Would've appreciated if you had put this at the beginning of the article and I
couldn't figure out what good you are doing.

~~~
Duskic
Oh, OK. I am not sure I understand you though.

Is there something that offended you?

I suppose I could write a better explenation and put in on top...

~~~
deepGem
Not offended at all. The heading implies that the entire article is on the
page. So it's a little surprising in the end when you figure out that's not
the case.

~~~
Duskic
Yes, now that you mentioned it, it makes sense. I changed that as soon as I
read your feedback. I didn't want to start with something off-topic (hey,
here's my book). But you are right, it makes more sense like this. Thanks.

~~~
deepGem
Thank you :).

